# Starting lineup [team as is, merged]



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

If the season were to start tomorrow with the players we have as of yesterday what would you like our starting line-up to look like?

This is mine
PG Sebastien Telfair
SG Paul Pierce
SF Wally Szcerbiak
PF Ryan Gomes
C Kendrick Perkins


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

I think

PG Telfair
SG Pierce
SF Wally

is a given

I think the PF/C rotation will vary greatly on both who the opponent is and how much Al and Perk develop over the offseason.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

I'll tell you after Danny finalises the roster [after the next trade].


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

Telfair starting already? Did Rivers get fired?


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

Unless Telfair can't learn the system, he should start.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> Unless Telfair can't learn the system, he should start.


Assuming Rivers isn't fired, he will not start.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



aquaitious said:


> Assuming Rivers isn't fired, he will not start.


 Why not?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

Telfair
Pierce
Gomes
Jefferson
Perkins


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

Delonte
Pierce
Wally
Jefferson
Perkins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

Perkins
Jefferson
Wally
Pierce
Telfair


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

The following is a homeristic opinion.

PG West (honestly don't get why Telfair would start right away)
SG Pierce
SF Wally
PF Gomes (to start the season)
C Perkins


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



DWest Superstar said:


> The following is a homeristic opinion.
> 
> PG West* (honestly don't get why Telfair would start right away)*
> SG Pierce
> ...




we didnt trade the number 7 pick for a backup pg...he would start because he is a pg...west is not


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

West is your ideal third-guard.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

With Doc, you never know. I'd like to see Telfair, Pierce, Wally, Jefferson and Perk. I admit that its more likely that Gomes will be the starting four for a while during the season. Hopefully, things will come together with Al and he'll tape his ankles and play his game (and learn a bit of defense).

I wouldn't be surprised to see West starting at point guard because Doc is like that, but Telfair is the future at the one for this team. Give me West off the bench with Green, Allen, Al and Ratliff (with Al and Gomes switching around the all-star break). West and Gomes are going to be terrific bench guys in this league.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



NOBLE said:


> Why not?


Glenn isn't too keen to let real PG's play. He loves players like Jiri Welsch and Orien Greene. 

Delonte West is his ideal player though.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

You could argue Banks is a "real PG" but besides that Doc's other PG on the Celtics was Payton who got plenty of PT. Not that I am defending Doc. Nice guy who can't coach. 

But Bassy is a true PG. If he stays in Boston - if not right away - he'll start.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



Causeway said:


> You could argue Banks is a "real PG" but besides that Doc's other PG on the Celtics was Payton who got plenty of PT. Not that I am defending Doc. Nice guy who can't coach.
> 
> But Bassy is a true PG. If he stays in Boston - if not right away - he'll start.


I think it's pretty clear that Glenn will prefer West. Telfair is too small, is not a vet and not a great shooter. As Prem has pointed out a number of times, Pierce takes care of the ball on this team.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



aquaitious said:


> I think it's pretty clear that Glenn will prefer West. Telfair is too small, is not a vet and not a great shooter. As Prem has pointed out a number of times, Pierce takes care of the ball on this team.


I'd rather have Bassy giving it to him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> I'd rather have Bassy giving it to him.


Glenn wouldn't.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

He's as much a vet as West. But I hear you on Doc. It will be interesting. I'm betting on Telfair working into the starting PG spot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



Causeway said:


> He's as much a vet as West. But I hear you on Doc. It will be interesting. I'm betting on Telfair working into the starting PG spot.


Difference is, West is older, more mature and a Coaches pet.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



DWest Superstar said:


> The following is a homeristic opinion.
> 
> PG West (honestly don't get why Telfair would start right away)
> SG Pierce
> ...



I think you are absolutely right although the PG spot will be open to competition. Sadly this shows that we are still a lottery team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

We are still a lottery team, yes, though we have added talent, which shows progression.

I do feel that Jefferson will start at power-forward sometime during the season as teams are able to easily stop Gomes after they devise a gameplan for him [showing why his production declined ten or so games into his amazing performance].


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*starting lineup?*

Say this team stays as it is what would your starting line-up be? Here's my starting line-up

Telfair
Delonte
Pierce
Gomes
Perkins
and Wally as the 6th man


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: starting lineup?*

PG- Telfair (Why trade the 7th pick for a benchwarmer?)
SG- Wally (Unless Allen or West really impress, I see Wally as the clear starter)
SF- Pierce (The only real assured spot if he's not injured)
PF- Jefferson (toss up between him and Gomes, supposedly works well with Telfair, but we'll see how it works out in real basketball)
C- Perkins (Weakest position on the team, Ratliff's knees scare me, and I think Perkins and Theo can rotate when both are healthy)

With a strong rotation in from:

6. West (combo guard)
7. Gomes (probably just as many minutes as Jefferson)
8. Ratliff (pending his health)
9. Allen (Put Delonte at the 1, TA at the 2 or Delonte at the 2, TA at the 3 if need be, hopefully not much, though. I don't see TA as a solid 3. I suppose Green would see some action here, or maybe Gomes at times.)

Garbage time:
10. Green (Maybe a little more time than last year for a 3 rotation)
11. Powe (Bump him up when Ratliff or Jefferson get hurt)
12. Rondo (Not too much for him, Maybe at the end when Delonte's at the 2)

In suits:
13. Jones (Put on roster if a big goes down)
14. Scabs (Pains me to say it, but he's probably gonna get some active roster action this year)
15. Allan Ray (NBDL, most likely. I don't see any of the other guys beating him out unless Ebi found a game between Minnesota and now)

That's assuming we keep 15 guys.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

The only reason I would say Wally off the bench, is because we need bench scoring, last year we had none and you see what happened to this team.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

vandyke said:


> The only reason I would say Wally off the bench, is because we need bench scoring, last year we had none and you see what happened to this team.


West could be a bench scorer, and Green perhaps. I don't think it's a huge deal to not have a great scorer off the bench to be a playoff team.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



Premier said:


> We are still a lottery team, yes, though we have added talent, which shows progression.
> 
> I do feel that Jefferson will start at power-forward sometime during the season as teams are able to easily stop Gomes after they devise a gameplan for him [showing why his production declined ten or so games into his amazing performance].


Yeah, but what has Jefferson done to warrant the starting role? Nothing. The guy seems like he plays with no guts and no heart. Plus, he just seems lazy. Maybe he's changed his ways, but I'll believe it when I see it.


Telfair
Pierce
Wally
Gomes
Jefferson


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



PatBateman said:


> Chauncey Billups.....Joe Johnson....Marcus Banks.....what do these guys have in common?


One of these things is not like the others. One of these things just doesn't belong.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



agoo101284 said:


> One of these things is not like the others. One of these things just doesn't belong.



Billups was in the playoffs last year?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



aquaitious said:


> Billups was in the playoffs last year?


I was thinking that Marcus Banks isn't good, but that works out too.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



agoo101284 said:


> I was thinking that Marcus Banks isn't good




give him one more season...he'll surprise many a person


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

It would surprise me if Banks gets much better than what we've seen.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

why??? add a consistant jump shot to the kid and hes a star...a jumper can be worked on...speed and quickness you either have or you dont, and he does


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Marcus Banks is the difference between an athlete and a basketball player. And I don't mean that positively as I did when I said it about Ryan Gomes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> give him one more season...he'll surprise many a person


All ex-Celtics players are bad. All of them.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Marcus Banks is the difference between an athlete and a basketball player. And I don't mean that positively as I did when I said it about Ryan Gomes.


Slightly OT:

But Agoo's the guy who said that Banks will be a top 3 point guard in three years.

(Yes, I have to make you look like a **** now.  )


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Slightly OT:
> 
> But Agoo's the guy who said that Banks will be a top 3 point guard in three years.
> 
> (Yes, I have to make you look like a **** now.  )


We can all be wrong sometimes. I just like to go for it with gusto when I'm wrong.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I love Banks...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



agoo101284 said:


> One of these things is not like the others. One of these things just doesn't belong.


I think mine is better.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i know this is starting roster team "as is" but here is what i truly believe the starting roster will look like at the beginning of the season...all signs point to it


telfair
iverson
pierce
gomes
ratliff


please danny please...that is a beast of a lineup...ratliff would provide so much in the way of defense, ai and pierce the offense...gomes the gritty work and telfair the point guard skills that weve been laking since...umm...well since cousy was in uniform lol...lets start winning again it sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes is more likely to be traded than Jefferson based on rumours of Ainge wanting to keep Al in the alleged Iverson trade. [don't shoot the messenger].


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Gomes is more likely to be traded than Jefferson based on rumours of Ainge wanting to keep Al in the alleged Iverson trade. [don't shoot the messenger].




you _actually_ believe anything ainge says???...ill never trust a word of his...to me if he says he wants to keep Al in a trade for iverson that means he wants philly to say "well if you want iverson you are going to ahve to include Al" to which he will respond "sure" because thats what he wanted to do all along...dont trust him...hes a "snake" :wink:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He didn't say that. It was a rumour.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

PG - Telfair, we got him, might as well let him play
SG - West
SF - Pierce
PF - Gomes
C - Perkins

Rest of rotation

Sczerbiak - would love to see him 25-28 minutes per game, including last 6. Go for the scoring, but please convince him that physically he can't handle the starting job and 38 minutes

Ratliff 
Al - He needs to show Kendrick's work ethic before he starts
Allen
Rondo - not a lot of minutes, but enough to see what he can do

Garbage time

Green - Until he figures out that this is the NBA and not the AND1 tour.
Scalabrine 
Powe
Ray


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I like that line up. 
Although Rondo has been tearing it up in summer league. 
I think he may be better than expected. Any way you look at it, we have a guard glut now.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

telfair and west starting in the same backcourt??? good luck with that...id like to see west try to defend the rip hamiltons, kobe bryants and vince carters of the league...west needs to come in against backup one and 2 guards so he can take advantage of them...he'll get murdered by 70% of the starting 2s in the nba


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

It should be -

G - Telfair - as has been mentioned, we didn't trade a high first rounder for a guy coming off the pine for 20 minutes a game.

G - Pierce - no explanation necessary

F - Szczerbiak - no explanation necessary

F - Gomes - Glenn _cannot_ succumb to the pressure and hand the job over to Jefferson. He has to earn it. Gomes earned his stripes last year, Jefferson is going to have to do it, too. Giving Al the starting job will only reinforce his apparent belief that he doesn't have to do dick all to get time on this team.

C - Perkins - who else? Ratliff?



> Although Rondo has been tearing it up in summer league.


Doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



P-Dub34 said:


> It should be -
> 
> G - Telfair - as has been mentioned, we didn't trade a high first rounder for a guy coming off the pine for 20 minutes a game.
> 
> ...


I think we could use an explanation as to why Wally and Pierce are in the wrong spots.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Team AS IS?*



mqtcelticsfan said:


> I think we could use an explanation as to why Wally and Pierce are in the wrong spots.


The SG and SF are so interchangeable its almost irrelivent to say who is playing what.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Team AS IS?*

Although what agoo is saying is correct, Wally's size and lack of mobility make him more of a three than a two, actually.


----------

